# M6 Availability



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I have an M6 on order to replace my 645. Dealer just let me know that the M6 will appear about 6 months after the M5..i.e. Spring of 2006. (This is in Canada but typically intro dates are indentical to US). Does anyone have any other info on availability??


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

RONAN said:


> I have an M6 on order to replace my 645. Dealer just let me know that the M6 will appear about 6 months after the M5..i.e. Spring of 2006. (This is in Canada but typically intro dates are indentical to US). Does anyone have any other info on availability??


Wow you just bought a 645 and you're replacing it with an M6 already? I'm so jealous!


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I love the 645- just never had a V10 before and wanted to try one. I am not crazy about the styling of the 5, but I think the 6 is a bit more successful....


----------

